# Plexiglass LED light



## kludge77 (Jun 16, 2014)

I get a little geeky here...










This build was full of trouble. First off my 3/16 bandsaw blade was completely dull, I ended up really pushing it and broke the blade. (and scared myself pretty good too!)





Then I broke the first two pieces of plexiglass I cut out! Finally I had to re-think the method for attaching the plexiglass to the base. 





I'm glad the plexiglass didn't work as planned and isn't permanently connected. I like that it is now a modular LED box that can change with my moods, but it's hard when a project doesn't go as planned...

Plexiglass LED Light - YouTube

Thanks for looking!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 16, 2014)

where did you get the lighting from? all i could find on a search was for 12v, or does that still work with the 9v batteries?


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah the 12v works fine! I think it was $7.99 for that whole roll of LED's off ebay. 

I've got LED projects for years to come!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 16, 2014)

Love the YouTube channel.  You're making some awesome projects!  Keep up the good work Peter!


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Derek! Glad to see some walnut again?


----------



## randyrls (Jun 17, 2014)

Excellent work.  The design can be changed with your mood or the season


----------



## BSea (Jun 17, 2014)

Great use of "TIM THE DESTROYER"!  

"Seems simple enough. . . . . . . . . . . . . . How many horrible ideas have I started with that sentence?" :laugh::laugh:

Very entertaining.  And pretty cool too.


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 17, 2014)

BSea said:


> Great use of "TIM THE DESTROYER"!
> 
> "Seems simple enough. . . . . . . . . . . . . . How many horrible ideas have I started with that sentence?" :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Very entertaining.  And pretty cool too.


Thanks!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah, the idea spurred new ideas for me! thanks for sharing!! You can also buy light sensors on amazon so you dont need the switch, depending on the application!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 17, 2014)

kludge77 said:


> Thanks Derek! Glad to see some walnut again?


 
You know I did hear a rumor that now that you're a celebrity they are thinking about renaming Claro walnut to Peter Brown Walnut!

Three questions?  The plex with the triangles seems to be familiar to me.  Is it from Zelda?  Also the scrollsaw looked cool.  Did I see a sanding wheel on the right side of it at about the 2:52 mark in the video?  What kind of saw is it?  Now that you're a master scroller you can hollow out the inside with your scroll saw and won't need to glue your bandsaw entry cut. 

And Bob's right.... That Tim the Destroyer bit was hilarious.


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 17, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> kludge77 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Derek! Glad to see some walnut again?
> ...



Totally. It's the Triforce from Legend of Zelda games! 

The scroll saw was really cool. It's a 1980's Craftsman so it's not a very good tool but since it came with the shop I figured I'd give it a go. It does have an sander on there. I haven't tried that yet!

Thanks again! 

-peter


----------

